# What happens next?



## MillieG (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,
In preparation for my first FET planned for early November, we decided to use OPK this month as a trial run. The last time I used them was right in the beginning when we started TTC 3 years ago, and never detected a surge. I put this down to them being cheap ones from the internet, however this time I've used the Clearblue one's that the hospital told me to, and I'm now on day 14 of my usual 27/28 day cycle, and again, nothing has been detected. I've got another 3 tests to go in this pack yet...
If the OPK really doesn't detect the surge in my case, how will I proceed with the FET? I know nothing about frozen cycles as this one was forced due to OHSS after my egg collection 2 months ago.

Thanks for any advice
Xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

I can't help I'm afraid but would love some advice on this too. We are going to do an FET next cycle and DP is keen to do a natural cycle so she has peeing on sticks for the last couple of months to see exactly how regular her cycle is as the clinic advise medicated cycle with an irregular cycle (can I possibly say the word cycle anymore!). Anyway, we have also found it really hard to see any changes on the sticks but we know her hormones are doing the right things. For the IUIs we always went up for ovulation scans. it's all a bit confusing


----------



## MillieG (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Moo, nice to hear someone else is having the same problems peeing on sticks!

Be really nice to hear from anyone out there about this, I know its a mundane thing  

Does anyone know the best time of day to test by the way? I've been doing the mornings as the clearblue box advises but am having trouble getting through the night and therefore 4 hours before testing, without needing the loo!
Does this badly affect the test results, and is it really better to test in the afternoons as I've read elsewhere?

Thanks!


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

for ovulation youre supposed to test between noon and 10pm as the hormones dont get manufactured to high enough levels early in the morning.

Also the surge can last less than 24 hrs for some ladies (minority) and so these ladies shoujld test twice daily 9always at about same time) to make sure they catch the surge

finally, some ladies have a surge which is big enough to cause ovulation, but not big enough to be detected on standard strips, so they need the more sensitive strips (cant remember the numbers but they come in 3 grades, normal and high sensitivity  etc)

Finally, my surge is never as dark as the control line, but with hindisght after my first cycle of testing, always clearly darker than preceeding days

BEFORE the surge (up to 6 days before) you may notice vaginal discharge more slippery, clear and stringier

xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

MillieG,
Have just come back on board as we are definately going for FET this month and spoke to clinic about our problem detecting the surge and we are going to go for ovulation scans instead. Is this an option for you?


----------



## witchandchips (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all - I have quite a bit of experience of the OPK's from my DIUI days, and I'm now back at it preparing for FET. I found that I could detect my surge with Clearblue, but not with other brands (tried Boots own brand and it gave false positives all the time). I tested in the mornings as per Clearblue instructions, and it worked for me. Pre-IVF (before my cycle got knocked for 6) I used to ovulate around day 19 of a 30 day cycle, so obviously don't stop, thinking you've missed it, when you get to day 14 or 15, as you may be one like me who ovulates later in the cycle.

On one occasion when I was just starting out and had some problems reading the tests, my clinic ran a scan to see if I had ovulated when I thought I might have (I hadn't). However, I've been asking for a similar scan lately since my cycle went to pot, and they haven't been keen - don't know why, but I am now having day 21 progesterone blood tests to see whether I did surge when I thought. That's all very well but of course you can't run the blood test the same month you have FET, as the blood test doesn't take place until after the FET....

It's really worth having a couple of practice months (or as many as you have time for) and persevering with the test sticks to see if you can crack it - if only to avoid more of the horrible drugs! And to get real confidence in finding the surge before transferring one of your precious embies.

Hope this helps

W&C


----------

